# Seven TrickyCubes Sticker Mods



## TrickyCubes (Jan 18, 2019)

I designed some sticker mods for a 3x3x3 cube and I’m interested in what people on this forum think about them. If anyone is interested, I may be able to find a way to make the stickers available through Oliver’s Stickers.

They were mostly designed by computer. Some have two solutions. I’m attaching a picture of the three most interesting designs. There are more details on my TrickyCubes Facebook page


----------

